# Whats illegal, and whats legal???



## patio87 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, I have been confused about this for awhile, I see cigars in cigar shops that I thought are cuban, cigars like Romeo Y Julieta(sp?) and St. Luis Ray, Gloria Cubana, Cohiba, and partagas. Now if these are illegal cigars how does a cigar shop legally sell them?? Or do cigar shops just sell them illegaly?


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

patio87 said:


> Ok, I have been confused about this for awhile, I see cigars in cigar shops that I thought are cuban, cigars like Romeo Y Julieta(sp?) and St. Luis Ray, Gloria Cubana, Cohiba, and partagas. Now if these are illegal cigars how does a cigar shop legally sell them?? Or do cigar shops just sell them illegaly?


These companies have lines made in other countries. Therefore they can market the Cuban version to those who can get them and another version with the same name made with tobacco grown in other places for people who cannot get them due to the embargo. They don't taste the same however...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually some of the Tobacco Plantation Owners took there Name and some Cuban Seed and fled Cuba after Castro took over. Fidel nationalized all Cuban industry and took all assets from them. They then went to places like Honduras, Dominican Rebublic and Nicaragua and reestablished their business keeping their Company/Family name. Meanwhile the now National Farms in Cuba continued producing under the old names. That is why you see a Partagas or a Romeo Y Julieta made in Cuba and in other Carribean nations. So, the Partagas you see in the store in the states is legal and noncuban.


----------



## patio87 (Nov 2, 2004)

So how do you know if some cigars are cuban or not cuban, if they have the same name?


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

patio87 said:


> So how do you know if some cigars are cuban or not cuban, if they have the same name?


Sometimes it says it on the label.
Cigars from Cuba usually have "Habana" printed on the label, cigars from the Dominican Republic frequently have "Republica Dominicana" printed on them, etc...

If the place is not listed on the label, then check if it is sold and openly displayed in American stores. If it is then it is probably not Cuban.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

If they are in a cigar shop in the USA then they are not the cuban version..


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Basil said:


> Sometimes it says it on the label.
> Cigars from Cuba usually have "Habana" printed on the label, cigars from the Dominican Republic frequently have "Republica Dominicana" printed on them, etc....


just to state the obvious, and not to step on your post Basil,
But don't let the unscrupulous marketing methods of inferior cigar manufactuers con you into thinking that their cigars are truely a Cuban based on this notion. You will find many cleaverly worded cigar labels that try and convince unknowlable smokers to purchase them. You are sure to find many cigars that bear the name "Cuban (x=something)" "Havana/Habana X" or cleaverly worded to state that it is grown from Cuban seed and make you think its a true habana.. And please please be ware of these supposed "Pre-embargo" bull shit cigars that retail for about $2 and are nothing but a piece of shite u , not that I've tried one but based on the word of many reputable individuals.. The "Havana-Blend" that Finck is pushing, this company blows, is exactly what I am talking about. They even had the nerve to post a cartoon of Fidel Castro smoking a "havana blend" cigar on the front cover of their catalog. I am guessing that all of their customers have to be complete idiots to buy into their marketing bullshit :BS


----------



## patio87 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. Another quick question, if I order Cubans from the UK to the states here, is that illegal??


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes. :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

patio87 said:


> Thanks guys. Another quick question, if I order Cubans from the UK to the states here, is that illegal??


Yep. Embargo still in effect. :sb


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

patio87 said:


> Thanks guys. Another quick question, if I order Cubans from the UK to the states here, is that illegal??


Might I make a suggestion??? Please don't take the title of this book in the wrong manner but "Cigars for Idiots" is a very nice introduction to cigars and would answer many questions you may still have. I found myself going through this book often and still do on occasion as a reference.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Although there are a few founding Cuban brands family members that picked up and left the country, which was how I always believed the brand names worked their way out of Cuba, my understanding is that Altadis USA and Altadis of Spain are one and the same. Two companies set up so the USA version can sell in the US. Altadis USA owns just about every brand from Cuba that is made in the Dominican Republic and elsewhere (such as Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, H. Upmann, etc.). This adds merit to the rumor Altadis of Spain just worked out an economic deal with Fidel to use the Cuban brand names to market to the US through those other tobacco growing countries.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Cigars for idiots is just one of the many books on cigars that I have in my library and I highly recommend it for both the beginner and the experienced smoker.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've read someplace that Cuban cigars were legal in Hawaii .. because it isn't attached to the US mainland. Is that true?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I've read someplace that Cuban cigars were legal in Hawaii .. because it isn't attached to the US mainland. Is that true?


That what I heard somewhere, where was that?
:r Aren't we feeling frisky this morning?!

ps have you seen Congestion lately?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Although there are a few founding Cuban brands family members that picked up and left the country, which was how I always believed the brand names worked their way out of Cuba, my understanding is that Altadis USA and Altadis of Spain are one and the same. Two companies set up so the USA version can sell in the US. Altadis USA owns just about every brand from Cuba that is made in the Dominican Republic and elsewhere (such as Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, H. Upmann, etc.). This adds merit to the rumor Altadis of Spain just worked out an economic deal with Fidel to use the Cuban brand names to market to the US through those other tobacco growing countries.


I've read this too Blueface. Altadis S.A. recently became partners with Habanos. Apparently, this has improved the distribution of Cuban Cigars to the world market greatly. Altidas USA which is the same company also owns many Cigar labels with old cuban roots like Monte Cristo. So, now they have interests in both the Cuban and Noncuban markets.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

patio87 said:


> Thanks guys. Another quick question, if I order Cubans from the UK to the states here, is that illegal??


only if ya get caught


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Might I make a suggestion??? Please don't take the title of this book in the wrong manner but "Cigars for Idiots" is a very nice introduction to cigars and would answer many questions you may still have. I found myself going through this book often and still do on occasion as a reference.


I was leafing(pardon the pun) thru it while smoking a suggestion I got from icehog, La Aroma De Cuba(Honduran I think), pretty damn good too,thanks Tom.Or maybe Cigars for Dummies. Still interesting reading..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you liked it Frank, I bet you will be smoking another one this week.

And your next post is 3000!!!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I was impressed, it took to the end of the first page until the legal in hawaii mention.


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's illegal for a USA citizen to smoke a cuban anywhere in the world. Crazy yes it is. I learned that from here someone posted a copy of the embargo I believe.


----------



## bologna.com (Aug 28, 2009)

Good to know, I didn't smoke some Cubans while on business in Argentina which couldn't have started me on this quest.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great thread. I've never had the pleasure of tasting a cuban Not being able to smoke one will always make my great hobby incomplete. I really enjoy NC's and I will keep smoking them for a long time, so I don't want to give the wrong impression. I just think it's like having an awesome puzzle that's missing one lost piece. I envy our non US smokers that can enjoy these whenever they want.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

this is over 4 years old. gravedigging much lol


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

SmokeRings said:


> this is over 4 years old. gravedigging much lol


There is alot of GREAT info in the old threads!

Just keep digging and dont be surprised what you find...

Shawn


----------



## kevblue18 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubans are great. Just don't buy Cuban Montecristo #2's or Cohiba Esplenditos because they are crap. They are overproduced therefore the quality has diminished. I love Bolivar Belicosos Finos cigars. And Cohiba Siglo III's Cuban Bolivars are probably the best cigars I have ever smoked. But I do enjoy a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro almost the same.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

kevblue18 said:


> Just don't buy Cuban Montecristo #2's or Cohiba Esplenditos because they are crap. They are overproduced therefore the quality has diminished.


I say good day to you sir! :tsk:


----------



## kevblue18 (Aug 25, 2009)

Next time you get some Monte #2's you better pray they don't disintegrate in your hand while you light them. Every one I have had has been terrible. And they were legit.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

No worries - I have had many Monte # 2s and never an issue.

I agree that Cubans can have there issues but I don't paint a brand or size with a brush.

But thats why this is a great hobby - individual tastes.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

:


SeanGAR said:


> I've read someplace that Cuban cigars were legal in Hawaii .. because it isn't attached to the US mainland. Is that true?


No, sorry. We're under the same embargo as "y'all Americans" are, lol. :usa:

On another note, I absolutely LOVE my Monte No. 2s! I get a couple of bad ones in every box, for sure, but the good ones are OH SO GOOD! I get all from LCDH through a buddy overseas, FWIW... I'm sure there are folks who don't like them, though, and that's cool. Leaves more for me! :beerchug:


----------



## kevblue18 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, i must have been the recipient of those bad ones you speak of...on my next order i will buy some of my own to try them. They ones I have received have been hand-me-downs. Maybe my "friend" figured I would be a good trash dump.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

zeavran1 said:


> I just think it's like having an awesome puzzle that's missing one lost piece.


Yeah, but that one piece would a very LARGE piece.:rotfl:


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Jkbd33 said:


> It's illegal for a USA citizen to smoke a cuban anywhere in the world. Crazy yes it is. I learned that from here someone posted a copy of the embargo I believe.


Nope sorry, not true, as a matter of fact, they encourage us to enjoy our cuban's while we are deployed out here.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

skydvejam said:


> Nope sorry, not true, as a matter of fact, they encourage us to enjoy our cuban's while we are deployed out here.


*Just curious who "they" are?*


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Better question, who dug up this fossil of a thread?!?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

BMLawler said:


> If they are in a cigar shop in the USA then they are not the cuban version..


Not always true. Some shops dabble in black market trading and have a hidden stash of Habanos. One shop I was in actually had them openly displayed.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Although there are a few founding Cuban brands family members that picked up and left the country, which was how I always believed the brand names worked their way out of Cuba, my understanding is that Altadis USA and Altadis of Spain are one and the same. Two companies set up so the USA version can sell in the US. Altadis USA owns just about every brand from Cuba that is made in the Dominican Republic and elsewhere (such as Romeo y Julieta, Partagas, H. Upmann, etc.). This adds merit to the rumor Altadis of Spain just worked out an economic deal with Fidel to use the Cuban brand names to market to the US through those other tobacco growing countries.


Partagas is actually owned by General Cigar (owned by Swedish Match), as are most of the other Cuban brands. Altadis USA actually owns very few of the Cuban brands outside of Cuba.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

skydvejam said:


> Nope sorry, not true, as a matter of fact, they encourage us to enjoy our cuban's while we are deployed out here.


Whomever "they" are, "they" are still wrong.

Just because "they" (maybe millitary personell with high rankings or what ever) tell you its ok to smoke CCs, doesn't mean its legal.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Better question, who dug up this fossil of a thread?!?


ROTFL :rotfl:


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> Whomever "they" are, "they" are still wrong.
> 
> Just because "they" (maybe millitary personell with high rankings or what ever) tell you its ok to smoke CCs, doesn't mean its legal.


Well the "they" is US Customs, and I am quite sure they know the laws well since it is there job to enforce them.
We are allowed to consume Cuban items when we are not physically located within the US. The issue would be if you tried to return to the states with any items that come from a country that the US has an embargo on.

Now I have done some research and according to the law that was passed in 2004, after a few deployments for me, it has become illegal for Americans to consume them, but they are still sold on American bases in combat zones, although most of them are some rather horrid counterfeits.
So I stand corrected, it is illegal, just rarely if ever enforced.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

skydvejam said:


> So I stand corrected, it is illegal, just rarely if ever enforced.


It happens at times. No harm - no foul.

I've heard the same from a a few friends that were overseas. They let it "slide", but its still illegal, and mostly fakes.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes I have only ran into real stogies twice at an American base, but almost all are fakes, these people are trying to sell Cuban's for 4-6 bucks a pop, always a pass there.
Now if you make it to a German camp, or have a friend at one, most of them have decently stocked humidors. And as long as you do not ship via normal methods then they never hit the states.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I always thought that as an American citizen abroad, you must still uphold the embargo and not purchase anything manufactured in Cuba.

As for smokin' em', I would imagine that so long as it was a gift from a non-American citizen, you would be breaking no law.

And yeah, this is a VERY OLD thread. It may be one of the first threads I read here at Puff while spending YEARS lurking without joining.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Possession of a Cuban cigar is illegal for US citizens regardless of where they are or who supplied it. Saying more than this about Cuban cigars on this forum is against the forum rules.

Some of these old threads should remain dead.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

dav0 said:


> I always thought that as an American citizen abroad, you must still uphold the embargo and not purchase anything manufactured in Cuba.
> 
> You are correct there.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Never heard that bit about Cuban's being legal in Hawaii.. however it is false. It is illegal for a US Citizen to purchase any goods from Cuba regardless of their location. Which must suck for US Citizens living in Cuba


----------

